# Hey patsar16!



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

its all about you today, Happy birthdaY !!:clap:


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

OOOOOOOOOh! Happy birthday!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

happy birthday girlie!:woof:


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks guys!! 21 today woo-hoo!!!


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

21???? Oh lordy!!! Tomorrow you are gonna be a hungover mess!!! 

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Happy Birthday patsar, drink one for me


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

HAPPY BDAY!! wishing you a wonderful day!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Have an awesome Birthday!!


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday!! 21 is great!!!!!! Just turned 21 like 2 months back.


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Happy Bday


----------



## Tony G. (May 18, 2009)

happy birthday


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy birthday sarah dont try and take 21 shots its never pretty!! But take all the free drink you can! Be safe and have fun!


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

hey thanks for all the birthday wishes everyone, it means a lot! Hopefully tonight wont be too rough lol..naw i'll keep it under control i work tomorrow from 8am till 4:30 and then my second job from 5:15 to 10:30..no way am i going to feel shitty through a long ass day like that haha..anyways thanks again!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

five bucks says she calls in to one of em.. lol JUST KIDDING! happy bday again


----------



## APBTMOMMY (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday gurlie......have fun and drink on for me too while u are at it...:woof:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

APBTMOMMY said:


> Happy Birthday gurlie......have fun and drink on for me too while u are at it...:woof:


ill have a drink for ya! lol


----------



## APBTMOMMY (Mar 28, 2009)

That will work too.... as long as someone has a drink fer me lol....:roll:


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

APBTMOMMY said:


> That will work too.... as long as someone has a drink fer me lol....:roll:


haha i survived my 21st, and dont worry i had one for ya but Im paying for it today lol :flush:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

patsar16 said:


> haha i survived my 21st, and dont worry i had one for ya but Im paying for it today lol :flush:


now thats a trooper!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday!!! Glad to hear you survived the big 21!!


----------



## APBTMOMMY (Mar 28, 2009)

Lol ...Yikes.... well glad to hear you had a good time.


----------

